# lifeguard filters any good?



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I am looking for a new filter and am wondering if anyone has used a lifeguard? I am also interested if people have tried using them with different pumps than the quiet one because they are really loud in my experience. I was thinking of using a poseidon ps4 but i am not sure.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

The old life guard stuff was great, it went down hill fast when pentar bought them. The old quiet ones were silent, you had to touch them to know they were running. they did however put alot of heat into the water. The posidens run on basicly the same design and are silent, but once again they put alot of heat inot the water.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you for the info. Still wondering about the filters since I can get some cheap at my LFS. They have had them sitting around for a long time and will give me a great deal to make space for new stuff.Plus I can connect my UV and CO2 reactor up easily.


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

I had the old life guard filter, heater, chem modules running with the Iwaki 20rlt pump. The system worked flawlessly for 15 years. 

My only criticism is that the filter would get clogged up rather quickly, needing replacement every other week. By replacement, I mean that they need to be pressure sprayed, soaked in bleach for several hours, presurred sprayed again, then soaked in water with amquel for several hours. 

In reality, you need two filters, one in the tank and the other in the bucket getting ready. The filters last forever, using this system.


----------

